# Yet Another NT Women post



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sorry if this is not a crowd-favorite topic.
Does PMS/your menstrual cycle affect your demeanor in any way? I don't have any close NT females in my life so I don't have much to compare by. It seems some months I am not affected and live my daily life, and others I am completely undone.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

In terms of mood swings, it's hit and miss, depending on the month... I'm not as moody as I was as a teenager but I get really bad cramps so I tend to be quite pathetic.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Before going on hormonal therapy when my menstruation went haywire ... (cycles of menstruating every two weeks, then not menstruating for 4-6 weeks) ... if my period was due, I could sleep all day long.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Outwardly, no. Sometimes it happens, in feelings go haywire kind, but I prefer to keep it behind (preferably locked) doors.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> Before going on hormonal therapy when my menstruation went haywire ... (cycles of menstruating every two weeks, then not menstruating for 4-6 weeks) ... if my period was due, I could sleep all day long.


I had this very same affliction, and I ended up being diagnosed with Hashimoto's Disease. 

For me, I become moody, then get frustrated for becoming moody.


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

knittigan said:


> In terms of mood swings, it's hit and miss, depending on the month... I'm not as moody as I was as a teenager but I get really bad cramps so I tend to be quite pathetic.


I often had these when I was a teenager, for these recent years..I rarely had that.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Sometimes. I've noticed the severity of my period depends on what I eat. One of the reasons I went vegetarian, it's helped a lot with cramps. 

Also, my period only comes every other month (50% less than most females. YAY!) I have a theory that it may somehow be linked to me being a T and not an F. Anyone else like this, or have a related theory?


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

Not really. Just the normal 'body' stuff.
I do notice sometimes my appetite is ridiculous: Sometimes don't really care about food, other times wanting to eat everything regardless of how full I am.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

I get really moody and yell at people who talk to me. My appetite is ravenous. I only eat steak with loads of butter.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

My cycle is pretty clean and regular. Oh the joys of a mangina.


----------



## jennica (Dec 30, 2011)

My experience varies month to month, year to year. (I'm 38 and have had 8 pregnancies, 7 children, so I have alot of varying hormonal experience. Now on birth control for first time in my life). I think the emotions, the hunger, whatever the symptoms are -these are hormone and maybe diet related. How we repond to and handle these issues, now that's a matter of personality!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

I may not be the best person for this, but I'll answer anyway. Thanks to birth control (Seasonale, and now Depo Provera), I haven't had a period in 8 years; my period used to visit me every 2 weeks, so I wanted to take something to regulate it. From what I remember, my periods were always light, and my cramps were mild fluttering feelings in the pelvic area with a little bit of uncomfortable pressure. I didn't have mood swings or sudden emotional outbursts. I did get a bit more quiet during those times, since the pressure/cramping annoyed me. The only weird thing that I remember, is craving beef. I cannot comprehend craving chocolate. My body needed protein and iron, not sugar.

That being said, I'm about to switch to the copper IUD (no hormones, lasts 10 years), so I may have a different answer for you in 6 months about emotional fun times


----------



## nadjasix (Jun 14, 2011)

I never notice anything, except cramps, which I immediately kill with naproxen sodium.

And increased appetite.


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

No. 

Unfortunately though, I get my period quite often, about every 17-20 days. I'm thinking about trying birth control... 

Has any of you ladies tried the soft cup? xD
Menstrual Cups, Period, Feminine & Menstruation Products | Instead Softcup


----------



## feigned angst (Mar 26, 2011)

Doesn't affect me. Plus I don't experience any major pain/cramps/headaches. 

In that aspect I'd say that I'm blessed.


----------



## Val1991 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm humongo heavy my first couple of days, and then my last three days I'm super light. I get a truck load of side affects though. Especially grogginess. I had an employer (a woman thank God!) who always wanted to know my estimated delivery date so that she could keep me off of the schedule. She said it was like I did everything in slow motion. If I didn't have to work you'd probably find me in bed! I also got massive cramps (thank God we live in a day in age that has pain killers), lower back aches, nausia, extreme hunger, massive dehydration (I just guzzle water every fifteen minutes), water retension and bloating, irregular bowl movements and constipation, blah blah blah... The only thing that I never got which I've been starting to get more recently was mood swings... It's an interesting sensation. Luckily I'm an INTP who trys to treat people in a rational way regardless of my emotions. Most people don't realize I am moody unless I'm feeling depressed. I'll suddenly feel like being furious at someone and think "hmmm... somebody's comin' for a visit...) I'm then humored by the stream of a weird feelings I that cascade at me through the day. I'm so detached from my emotions at times that I kind of laugh at them. Especially the really irrational ones. If I am having a really hard time controlling them then I become very quiet and reserved, like I'm afraid of interacting with people when my emotions are so out of line and uncontrolled. I don't want them to know that my defenses are weak...


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

These threads are the best threads.


----------



## FuzzyLittleManPeach (Aug 29, 2011)

One of my girlfriends actually gets the birth control shot, and she NEVER has her period. It freaks me out actually. 

Over the years my cramps have progressively gotten more painful which I blame on neural plasticity. I do tend to get irritable a week or so beforehand, but nothing a little smokey smoke can't take care of.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

carfacce said:


> No.
> 
> Unfortunately though, I get my period quite often, about every 17-20 days. I'm thinking about trying birth control...
> 
> ...



I haven't, but I know someone who had. She thankfully didn't give specifics, but she said it was disasterous.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Dashing said:


> These threads are the best threads.


Why do you say?


----------



## Einsteinette (Jan 19, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> The capital letters say differently! At any rate ...


Capital letters were used to emphasize the "to me" part .


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Einsteinette said:


> Capital letters were used to emphasize the "to me" part .


In internet etiquette, that's usually yelling, you know. At any rate, learn to take a joke.


----------



## Einsteinette (Jan 19, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> In internet etiquette, that's usually yelling, you know. At any rate, learn to take a joke.


I wasn't angry or irritated, I was just trying to clarify my attitude.These things happen, I didn't mean to offend you and i'm sorry if I did.


----------



## Einsteinette (Jan 19, 2011)

double post.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Einsteinette said:


> I wasn't angry or irritated, I was just trying to clarify my attitude.These things happen, I didn't mean to offend you and i'm sorry if I did.


You didn't offend me, but I apologize if my attitude (which is admittedly flippant the majority of the type) came off as obnoxious and abrasive.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> You didn't offend me, but I apologize if my attitude (which is admittedly flippant the majority of the type) came off as obnoxious and abrasive.


It's your avatar... ;D


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

possiBri said:


> It's your avatar... ;D


Helena Bonham Carter as Bellatrix "Crazy Eyes" Lestrange ... yes, I could see how it could be disconcerting!


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> Helena Bonham Carter as Bellatrix "Crazy Eyes" Lestrange ... yes, I could see how it could be disconcerting!


Sometimes I hesitate when I go to thank you, simply because of that image. lol


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I get really bad anxiety and withdraw


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Thats rather unscientific of you. Just because yours is regular and youre a thinker doesnt mean mine arent linked. You being a T could be caused by something completely different than what caused me to be a T. Pardon my frankess, but thats like saying all dogs are beagles, because all beagles are dogs. What if i have a malfunctioning ovary, thus less estrogen, thus less hormonal/emotional thinking....? Thats obviously not correct, but you catch my drift.


To paraphrase you: that's rather umathematical of you. The data sample present, was you and me. Both Ts. This gives us a 50%. A theory can not be verified as true with a 50% but can be false.
To parallel your dog example, you are suggesting that "if I am x, all are x". False logic either of them.
Good enough for "scientific"?

I will elaborate on your notion about hormones. The concept is not off at all. It deserves a bigger statistical sample and further analysis. However, I am quite opposed to theories of "estrogens ~ emotionality". Such theories are basically, bottomline saying "men are less emotional, women (poor creatures) are more. 
I though we had kinda progressed since the middle ages. But as much opposed as I am, doesn't mean I am right, so let's talk measurable facts:

To be more 'scientific', estrogen* levels boost (reach highest levels) mid-cycle and NOT right before or during the bleeding. We get emotional the days our estrogens are low. 
Base on that and using your logic (and what seems common sense) it should be more accurate to say that estrogens are the exact opposite of oversentimentality.
To expand, unless we find another female hormone to accuse for the emotionality, it should be deductive that women *by nature* are in fact less sentimental than men. 
And therefore, we are not more T because we have less estrogen. 


Do correct me if I am wrong on when estrogen are at their highest, please.



* Estradiol to be exact (is one of the estrogens)


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

@TheBoss - If low estrogen levels made women emotional, then wouldn't you potentially see extreme moodiness and/or extreme depression in post-menopausal women (if you use low Estradiol as a metric for this in particular)?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

That said, I assume it's more a balancing issue of hormones than necessarily one hormone is too high or too low. As in ... it's a balancing act of the hormones rather than just one hormone on its own.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> @TheBoss - If low estrogen levels made women emotional, then wouldn't you potentially see extreme moodiness and/or extreme depression in post-menopausal women (if you use low Estradiol as a metric for this in particular)?


I googled:



> Menopause can be a rollercoaster ride for many women - up one day, down the next! You may find your children more annoying than usual or you might fall apart if your coffee's not prepared the right way.





> Have you suddenly begun crying during sad commercials? Snapping at your teenagers when you used to be calm? Had a meltdown during a staff meeting, seemingly out of nowhere? As many as a third of women will complain of some sort of mood problem during the menopause years,





> The most common way of defining post menopause mood swings is that there is a rapid changing of moods. Post menopause mood swings will make you feel very lost and lonely, it will together cause extreme emotional stress.





> In the United States, 1.3 million women reach menopause annually. Although most women transition to menopause without experiencing psychiatric problems, an estimated 20% have depression at some point during menopause.





> Investigators from the Harvard Study of Moods and Cycles recruited premenopausal women aged 36-44 years with no history of major depression and followed up these women for 9 years to detect new onsets of major depression. Women who entered perimenopause were *twice as likely* as women who had not yet made the menopausal transition to have clinically significant depressive symptoms.





> Menopause is a significant stage in every woman’s life. For many, it is a stage that’s feared because of the changes accompanying it. As a result, women tend to become more emotional and sensitive during this stage.


I can go on and on quoting from the 8.270.000 result of googling merely this: menopause mood. (both words together). I stop here but you can verify the search too. I included a POST mennopausal quote but you will find thousand references about that as well.
So, given the results and researches you will read in such a search, would you say this answers your question? (I am not ironic, I really ask if you see it as a satisfying answer)

And in spite researches, I think low estrogens do _seem to_ make us moody and perhaps bitchy but, I am more inclined to consider other hormones, non gender ones and furthermore a combination of them creating overemotionality. Estrogens may (or may not) play a part but I think it is hardly the only culprit.


Edit: 


koalaroo said:


> That said, I assume it's more a balancing issue of hormones than necessarily one hormone is too high or too low. As in ... it's a balancing act of the hormones rather than just one hormone on its own.


I am of the same mind. 
And by hormones I consider all, rather than merely the gender ones.


----------



## Polo (Oct 2, 2011)

When I first started, my cycle was very repetitive. Cramps (bad ones) started at the same hour, usually one day where I feel crazy sensitive and pathetic, flow was dependable, etc. Time-wise, I used to be pretty weird. I never kept too much track but I did notice I 'skipped' many times, but it was simply a week late.

However, when I hit college, everything changed. I now have a very tight schedule (which maybe I should keep track off for my own benefit....), and my symptoms are much more visible. Acne, sleepiness, and stronger mood swings. I'm a bit more aggressive than usual and pick little fights over stupid things. I agree that some months are better than others. I've had some periods that felt kind of like those stupid commercials in bright colors, and I've had others that felt like I could be annoyed with kittens if they appeared at my bedside.

....That's a lie. Who could hate _kittens_?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

@TheBoss - I said post-menopausal and not menopausal women. Basically, post-menopause, the levels of estrogen drop off significantly ... that's why I think it's a bad indicator of the lack of mood stability around the time of menstruation. 

My question about the study about post-menopause depression ... is it due to the post-menopause hormonal balance itself, or is it due to the post-menopausal lifestyle or potential view on life.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> @TheBoss - I said post-menopausal and not menopausal women. Basically, post-menopause, the levels of estrogen drop off significantly ... that's why I think it's a bad indicator of the lack of mood stability around the time of menstruation.





TheBoss said:


> I googled:
> 
> 
> > The most common way of defining *post menopause mood swings* is that there is a *rapid changing of moods*. Post menopause mood swings will make you *feel very lost and lonely*, it will together cause *extreme emotional stress.*
> ...


Since you apparently skipped the reading: Google is your friend. Use it. POST ones are also experiencing mood swings and overemotionality.



> *Post menopause* is a sign that the reproductive cycle of a woman has come to a halt and this is accompanied by *mood swings, tension and depression* due to hormonal modifications.


And some things surprising to anyone who can comprehend what they mean:
http://ejnpn.org/Articles/667/2011483009.pdf

http://win.menopausaitaliana.it/funzione%20cognitiva%20in%20menopausa%20precoce.pdf

http://web.me.com/natbrainlab/NatBrainLab/Michael_Craig_files/Oestrogen,%20Cognition%20and%20the%20Maturing%20Female%20Brain.pdf

Cognitive skills associated with estrogen replacement in women with Alzheimer's disease 10.1016/0306-4530(95)00060-7 : Psychoneuroendocrinology | ScienceDirect.com



> Mental ﬂexibility and planning ability were *significantly poorer* in women in the late postmenopause stage compared with those in the early postmenopause stage.





> Findings support the hypothesis that *estrogen therapy* for women with Alzheimer's disease *is associated with better cognitive skills* and that previously noted gender-associated differences in Alzheimer's disease may reflect a state of acquired estrogen deficiency among women with this disorder.





> Postmenopausal females had worse performance in different domains of cognition,
> so early and repeated assessment of cognition in this period is recommended





> Low levels of serotonin and norepinephrine are linked to depression and to reduced cognitive abilities; raising them relieves these symptoms. Estrogen appears to stimulate serotonin and norepinephrine receptors in the brain, causing them to increase production. Estrogen also appears to slow the breakdown of serotonin and norepinephrine, keeping them active longer. Acetylcholine appears to have a key role in neurocommunication related to cognition (thinking patterns as well as intellectual functions) and memory. Estrogen seems to raise acetylcholine levels, *improving both cognition and memory* at least temporarily.


The less the estrogen, the more the stupid? (<- Rhetorical question)
And if we combine with


> It is intriguing to note that *after* menopause, women usually have higher testosterone than men of the same age.


...we can end up to some damn funny conclusions.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

@TheBoss - I *potentially* end up with the conclusion from that ... the out-of-balance hormones in the post-menopausal phase compared to the earlier formative and "normative" periods of a woman's life cause the dysfunction and/or disruption. Of course, I don't have any proof of this and must be off to bed. 

At any rate, if you're arguing something it's up to you to prove the point sufficiently, not necessarily have your readers search to do so. You having me Google the document or documents is insufficient argumentative style and procedure. You can't just say, "OMG Google it!"


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Polo said:


> ....That's a lie. Who could hate _kittens_?


I've got it cued up to the joke that answers this question: Doug Stanhope: Oslo Burning The Bridge To Nowhere Part 4 - YouTube


----------



## Djanga (Nov 28, 2010)

Basically, when I'm_ not_ on my cycle, I don't really feel emotions unless something fairly major provokes them. When I _am_ on my cycle, I go from suicidal to euphoric on a regular half-hour rotation. So yeah.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Not directly. 

If I'm cramping really bad, I'm more irritable than usual because it fucking hurts.

But I don't relate to women who say they have really extreme mood changes. If that were me, I would've done EVERYTHING in my power to try and ignore them and keep them under control.


----------



## Senter (Nov 21, 2011)

FuzzyLittleManPeach said:


> Men will NEVER understand!!



but we are trying!


----------

